# albums iphoto et SPOTLIGHT iOS, en 2018 ?



## igloo (28 Janvier 2013)

Cela devient de plus en plus difficile voire inexploitable.

Que faire pour retrouver facilement les albums dans iOS qui se contente d'afficher des grosses vignettes qui défilent , qui défilent , qui defilent  ... ?

Dans iphoto sur mac, no problemo. on saisit un mot-clé ou un commentaire dans le logiciel. Et de plus,  il y a une hiérarchie des dossiers/sous-dossiers/albums. 

Sur iOS, on pouvait imaginer au moins un moteur de recherche spotlight normal qui fait des recherches sur le nom des albums ( à défaut des recherches sur les  mots-clés associés aux photos qui arriveront sur iOS en 2019  avec la hiérarchie des dossiers...)

Avez-vous fait le meme constat que moi ?
Avez-vous trouvé une solution de contournement ?
on ne peut pas exploiter le concept "Evenement" car une photo  ne peut pas être dans plusieurs Événements comme c'est le cas avec des albums ou albums intelligent. 

- il a fallu attendre iOS6 pour que spotlight effectue des recherches au niveau des notes d'un contact...  un truc de base pourtant.
- trier une playlist de l'app Musiques selon une colonne (album, artiste, ..) est impossible... encore un truc de base pourtant (sans parler des paroles disparues... sur ipad). et il y en a pas mal des comme ça. 

Et en plus ils le savent chez Apple et ils ont les moyens. 
Apple délaisse le logiciel qui était auparavant, comme le design,  un super argument véhiculé dans le bouche à oreille...


----------

